# who caught fish?



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

someone had to of caught a bunch... some of the rivers should have fished great!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I was out to the lower Chagrin. Two hours convinced me the fish were in a negative mood. Had to leave early to attend a wake for a neighbor. Only saw one fish hooked and landed(on a sack) . Water color was very good though level was up 1-2 ft above optimum.(for me anyway) very few fishermen seen. Just one of those very grey, very windy days? Some sun may have made a difference! Or maybe they simply were not there. By the way, I didn't see even as much as one ice crystal the whole time I was fishing.


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

I caught 1 after work on Jig n Mag in the Chagrin. Heard of some people doing good, but only SAW 1 other guy at that point.

Still a bit of a ice shelf, be careful...


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Fished rocky from 11-330 yesterday. Hooked 2 landed 1. Tough day, guys everywhere! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

I hit Rocky from 5-6:15, didn't see too many people. Threw jig & maggots, nothing on olive or black but white was the ticket, caught 2 colored up bucks.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm scratching and clawing to get out of work. Going to try the fly rod from about one until dark on the chagrin. Will post pictures of any fish caught. Hope to see some of you guys on the river.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

me and a buddy fished rocky last night from 4ish till dark,,, hit none on eggs but slammed them on cheese suckerspawn and blood dots trailers.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Caught a few on rocky yestetday. Pink sacks, Up river


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

BIL got 7 today on the chagrin.....


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i was up the chagrin on thursday the river was in nice shape good flow and color, saw a couple fish moving below a tailout, but no hook ups, but i did see a bear track along the shore in the sand, wish now i would have taken a picture, size of your fist and u could see the pad marks and toenail marks deep in the sand, and fresh, yogi is still around the area....


----------



## no_luck_again (Mar 25, 2010)

My BRo in Law and I caught 6 with a few misses as well on Friday in a Vermillion feeder. Good conditions for sure. Not much size to them. All came on fresh egg sacks.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I got a decent one yesterday








posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Damn! Nice fish


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

That is a nice fish great pic too.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Nice feeesh.....


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Did all right over the weekend.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I got this little guy Friday morning 2nd cast. Missed another About 10 casts later an that was it for the day only seen 1 other caught all day. Fished the rocky and it hit a black hair jig and 2 maggots


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Fished the V yesterday with my buddy.... ice was real bad in the holes... we spent well over an hour clearing out the only hole in the area that was able to be cleared but it was well worth it to see my buddy get his first steel head. He went 1 for 1, and I went 1 for 2.... His was about 26 inches and mine was about 24!


----------



## gamefish27 (Dec 3, 2012)

me and my buddy got 2 out of the grand early this morning the conditions are a little clearer than the chagrin


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

dipthekid said:


> Did all right over the weekend.


Mark, just remember, "All your San Franciscos will one day have to burn again."


----------



## Davidd (Jan 23, 2011)

ironfish favorite book by Jack Kerouac is Dharma Bums


----------

